# SPI Tick Data for last week?



## holyGrill (16 April 2009)

I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to send me tick data for the SPI200 future for the last week or so.

If S&P500 data for the same period is also at hand would be greatly appreciated.

I am gathering some data from my CFD provider and need to do a bit of 'calibration' of their $5-mini contract vs. the real contract.

Would be greatly appreciated,

many thanks,
hG


----------



## Wanwo (17 April 2009)

I have the open, high, low, close, volume data. Is that what you want?


----------



## holyGrill (17 April 2009)

*Re: SPI200 Tick Data for the last week?*



Wanwo said:


> I have the open, high, low, close, volume data. Is that what you want?




Thanks Wanwo but I'd like to have the prices of overnight trading (and the price at the am close at 7am is specifically what I'm looking for).

hG


----------



## Wanwo (18 April 2009)

You can always get the last six trading days data from the ASX site, both day and night.

http://www.asx.com.au/sfe/daily_monthly_reports.htm


----------



## holyGrill (23 April 2009)

thanks pretty cool link!

hG




Wanwo said:


> You can always get the last six trading days data from the ASX site, both day and night.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/sfe/daily_monthly_reports.htm


----------



## mydelaware10 (30 March 2016)

Does someone have the SPI daily data from 2014 onwards (open, high, low, close)? Thanks!!!!


----------



## CanOz (30 March 2016)

mydelaware10 said:


> Does someone have the SPI daily data from 2014 onwards (open, high, low, close)? Thanks!!!!




PM me and i'll send you some....i need an email address


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 March 2016)

CanOz said:


> PM me and i'll send you some....i need an email address




How's the new home Canoz?  Bris, yes?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 March 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How's the new home Canoz?  Bris, yes?




I don't want any free data from you.  

You haven't been posting much.  Wondering how it's going.


----------



## CanOz (30 March 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I don't want any free data from you.
> 
> You haven't been posting much.  Wondering how it's going.




Going well, got my office setup. Back to work full time on Monday!


----------

